# Deleted thread?



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I posted yesterday, and now the whole thread is gone. Do the original authors have the ability to delete the entire thing?

Thanks.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes. Members/registered users have the ability to delete all postings they make. The thread you are referring to is "Problems with intimacy in my marriage" and was deleted by the original poster.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

